# Brancher sur console '(xbox 360) sur un imac G5 ?



## vampire1976 (1 Août 2006)

Existe t'il un moyen périphérique de pouvoir brancher une console sur son iMac G5 et donc profiter de son magnifique écran ?


----------



## Namida (1 Août 2006)

Si ton iMac propose une sortie VGA, alors, oui, c'est possible. Avec ceci, par exemple.


----------



## Original-VLM (1 Août 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Existe t'il un moyen périphérique de pouvoir brancher une console sur son iMac G5 et donc profiter de son magnifique écran ?



Tu veux profiter de la réso de ton écran pour le HD de la Xbox toi 

Y a une entrée VGA sur l'iMac ?:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Août 2006)

Pour brancher ta console sur ton iMac, tu doit avoir un boitier d'acquisition vid&#233;o, car ton iMac n'est pas &#233;quip&#233; d'*une entr&#233;e vid&#233;o* 
Par contre, tu risques d'avoir un d&#233;lai (lag) car le boitier doit effectuer une conversion 
Tu peux voir quelques boitier ici : 
http://www.macway.com/index.php?cPath=10_153


----------



## Original-VLM (1 Août 2006)

Je pense qu'il y aura du lag effectivement... 

J'ai une sorte de bricolage magique pour faire de l'acquisition TV, et y a 1 ou 2 secondes de lag.
Pour enregistrer c'est pas genant, mais pour jouer... bof quoi


----------



## Namida (1 Août 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Y a une entrée VGA sur l'iMac ?:mouais:



Mea culpa. Je me suis emballé dans la lecture des spécifications techniques sur le site d'Apple. :rose:


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Août 2006)

J'ai une sortie avec un symbole écran ... comme celle de droite sur la photo ... c'est quoi alors ? http://ais-info.net/IMG/jpg/DSC00471.jpg


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Août 2006)

Donc je reformule ma question : le boitier présenté sur le site par namida peut fonctionner sur mac ?

Ou alors je devrais forcément passer par une carte aquisition TV externe ? Et sur cette carte, je pourrais directement brancher la xbox ou je devrais encore rajouter une box (carte externe) entre la xbox et la carte d'aquisition ?


----------



## Namida (1 Août 2006)

Non, non. Je remballe ma _VGA box_.
Ça m'arrive, d'être à l'Ouest. 

Tu peux faire un tour par ici.


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Août 2006)

Donc si je comprend bien, avec cet adaptateur TV assez petit je peux envoyer le signale TV de ma xbox à mon écran d'iMac G5 intégré ?

Où je branche le cable vidéo de la 360 en fait ?

Je piloterais la source vidéo grâce à un logiciel ?


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Août 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je comprend bien, avec cet adaptateur TV assez petit je peux envoyer le signale TV de ma xbox à mon écran d'iMac G5 intégré ?
> 
> Où je branche le cable vidéo de la 360 en fait ?
> 
> Je piloterais la source vidéo grâce à un logiciel ?



Je serai tout je me mefierai des bricolages a outrance, car ce genre de boitier, provoque un lag très leger dans l'affichage le temps du transit de l'image, et ce qui devient très rapidement injouable.. même si c'est qques milisecondes !


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Août 2006)

Bien en fait pour le moment ça va, mais je vais quand même y réfléchir dans moins d'un an à un tel boitier. Ca coûte assez cher quand même.


----------

